# When drunks fly



## Torch (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video/Comedy%202010%20Net.WMV


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2010)

Incredible flying!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2010)

Reminds me of Baron von Ground Loop.  Great stuff Torch!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2010)

Only in a Cub!!!!


----------



## Glider (Feb 1, 2010)

Like your new paint job Flyboy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great flying there, and quite funny as well.......


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 9, 2010)

really funny flying.

I'd guess he had skid plates on the wingtips?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2010)

that was phenomenal!!!!


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2010)

Amazing!
I´m wondering if this A/C has the lower wing tips somehow protected...


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Only in a Cub!!!!


Hard to imagine something like that with L-39 Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2010)

gumbyk said:


> really funny flying.
> 
> I'd guess he had skid plates on the wingtips?



I hope so - those wing bows are expensive!



seesul said:


> Hard to imagine something like that with L-39 Joe


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2010)

"This site has been suspended."

Argh!


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2010)

Great, it works again!!!
Just in case, here´s one more link 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0WykKgQFLs_
With no doubts his wife must be happy


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2010)

Some background about the pilot Kyle Franklin Crew Info
and the wingtips: Kyle also flies one of the wildest Comedy acts you'll ever see; so wild he has steel skid plates taped to the wingtips so when he intentionally drags the wings on the ground it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I have been trying to access the video first posted for a while, and now it is not available. But going to seesuls link I see why it was posted in the first place. Jimmy Franklin is the best. When I was sign writing in Livermore CA Jimmy was performing at the air show, and I happened to share a hangar at the airport, I had my sign shop base in a little office above a loungeroom in the hangar. Jimmy parked his amazing Waco in the hangar. I remember his wing walker, a bloke, looked like a bit of a Borg with an external steel frame around one arm, pins through and rods attached forearm to upper arm. Seems he got it caught hand propping a plane. I later saw him preform at the Salinas air show. Diving into depressions in the earth, disapearing and reappearing, what a pilot. I can believe his son would be able to do Anything impossible! good memories. cheers, Bill


----------

